# Daten auf gelöschter DVD-RW retten?



## mhribernik (15. August 2006)

Hallo!

Mir ist es heute passiert, dass ich versehentlich die falsche DVD-RW gelöscht habe. Auf der -nun- gelöschten DVD waren aber irrsinnig wichtige Sicherungskopien! 

Gibt es eine möglichkeit, egal welche, irgendeine, die daten zu retten? Kosten sind egal.



Ich danke euch im voraus für euer Bemühen!


----------



## gorim (15. August 2006)

Das kostet gar nichts. Wenn nur der TOC gelöscht wurde sind noch alle Daten da. Das passiert, wenn man "Schnell löschen" oder ähnliches genommen hat. Dafür gibt es Tools, die können die DVD noch lesen. Probiers mal mit Isobuster. Leider weiß ich nicht ob es mit solch einer DVD zurecht kommt.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. August 2006)

Wenn Du die DVD nicht vollstaendig geloescht hast (es gibt da ja 2 Moeglichkeiten, einmal vollstaendig und halt schnell) dann sollten die Daten noch drauf sein. Wenn ich mich nicht irre wird beim schnellen Loeschen nur das Lead-In der DVD ueberschrieben sodass die DVD wieder als leer erkannt wird. Irgendwie so in der Art duerfte das auf jeden Fall laufen. Wenn Du aber vollstaendig formatiert hast duerfte da (zumindest nicht so einfach) was dran zu machen sein. Aber Experten koennen Dir da sicher mehr zu sagen. Bei der schnellen Formatierung duerfte das Wiederherstellen noch recht einfach sein. Ob es da aber Tools gibt die dies auf einem normalen PC in einem normalen DVD-Laufwerk koennen weiss ich nicht, aber fuer unvorstellbar halte ich es nicht.


----------

